# Finally 1 good one



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

finally one good one  .....been seeing him on the camera's for over 4 years
nice dark chocolate rack 
.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

NICE! I think I'd know where I'd be Sat morning if I were you!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the dark colored racks. What part of Hocking you in? Maybe he will get lost and come to my place


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Out side of Laureville  
South Bloomingville


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing. I have yet to see a chocolate rack buck in the woods. Good luck man.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice buck for sure....gotta love those chocolate racks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!

I don't think I have ever seen a buck with antlers that are that dark


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISH DINNER said:


> Wow, that's amazing. I have yet to see a chocolate rack buck in the woods. Good luck man.


im with you on this one. i seen a nice big 8 down in tenn about 15 yrs ago, but he had already been shot. i have never seen one while in the woods.

and this would be a nice deer to harvest with bow or gun. the best of luck to you on your quest for this one.
sherman


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice one............... I too love that dark rack.................... good luck, hope you post some closeups of him soon on the ground.......


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Man I love those chocolate antlers. Hopefully you have a sweet tooth in the AM...say...around 9:06am? Good luck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sweet lookin rack on that deer! looks like theres plenty of climber friendly trees around too... good luck man!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fishlandr75 said:


> sweet lookin rack on that deer! looks like theres plenty of climber friendly trees around too... good luck man!!


thanks for the nice comments guys....I have 5 permanent stands up and a elevated shooting house built on top of the hill..... 60yards from this feeder....but might have to use the climber this year too, or move one of the other stands....I wasn't going to head hunt, but after seeing him I think I'll have too now....he would look good on the cabin wall, and I am do for another wall hanger 

a few pic's from years past


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I also have a place in my heart for dark racks and I must say, as a connoisseur of nice racks, that's a dandy


----------

